# Selfmade Modbus RTU Slave



## Lars123 (22 März 2011)

Moin,

ich arbeite gerade an einen eigenbau Modbus RTU Slave auf Basis eines Microcontrollers.

Ich habe Ihn direkt an meiner Wago 841 am Com1(TTL).

Was kann er bisscher: 

3x PWM Ausgänge
Digital In
Digital Out 
1-Wire Temperatur bissher nur einer aber da arbeite ich noch dran es sollen bis zu 8 gehen.


Besteht an sowas interesse oder benutzt keiner Modbus RTU?


Lars


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 März 2011)

immer her damit ... ana in wäre cool...ana out eventuell auch...atmega oder wie ? zeich mal *sabber*


----------



## Lars123 (22 März 2011)

Ja moin,

also die PWM sind ja im Prinzip Analoge Out's (0-5V 8Bit).

Was für Analog Outs in?? 0-10V??


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 März 2011)

Ana Out 0-5V ist ok für mich... die Ana in sind ja auch 0-5V, über einen 250Ohm Widerstand nehmen die auch 4-20mA.


----------



## Lars123 (23 März 2011)

Ja das stimmt könnte man so machen.....Ich muss mal sehn ob ich den Code freigebe...bin mir da noch nicht so schlüssig.


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 März 2011)

Poste doch mal ein Foto. Der Code interessiert mich eigentlich nicht so sehr, wenn ich was bekomme das funktioniert dann muss ich da nicht zwingend dran rummurksen. Ich würd mir so ein Teil gerne zum testen an meine S7 hängen.

Schon mal an einen Modbus/TCP Slave gedacht ?


----------



## Lars123 (23 März 2011)

Momentan ist alles noch auf einer Versuchsplatine.

Was haste denn an der s7?? rs232? oder rs485?


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 März 2011)

Rs232 ......


----------



## Lars123 (23 März 2011)

Ok, mhh Rs232 ist ja eigendlich nur Point to Point...hat schon mal wer versucht da ne Bus von zu machen?? Also mehrer Slaves??


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 März 2011)

jupp, hab ich auch, mit standleitungsmodems dazwischen. eine s7 als master, drei als slave.


----------



## Lars123 (23 März 2011)

und wie weit biste gekommen??

Ich hab mal ne bisschen geguckt ideal wäre ja rs485 das ja ne bus....aber da muss man ja bei 2ader umschalten zwischen senden und empfangen.....oder 4 wire full duplex

Ich hatte das bei mir so geplant mit 4 Adern:

RX Wago(RS232 auf TTL(5V) ----Slave-----Slave 
TX Wago(RS232 auf TTL(5V) ----Slave-----Slave 
+5V Grundversorgung aus einem Netzteil
GND Masse

Diese Lösung wäre ja nur für mich oder andere Wago besitzer...


----------



## Markus Rupp (21 April 2011)

verstehe die minimierung auf das wagosystem noch nicht ganz.

wenn du echtes modbus rtu (nativ) fährst ist es kompatible zu allen modbus-teilnehmern die mit dem physikalischen layer umgehen können, oder versteh ich da was falsch? (hatten erst für wago nen modbus ascii-treiber entwickelt / entwickeln lassen)


----------



## Creativ (22 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe für ein eigenes Projekt bereits Module mit RS485 und ModBus RTU entwickelt.
Die Module habe ich mit eine Panasonic FP0R in Benutzung und ich bin zufrieden.
Das Ziel war von der übliche Philosophie der universelle I/O ohne lokale Intelligenz, weg zu kommen und hin zu Module mit eine spezifische Funktion die im Modul überwacht wird. Die SPS holt oder setzt nur Zustände und kombiniert die Zustände entsprechend.
Alle Module sind mit Steckklemmen versehen, das erleichtert die Montage und Wartung erheblich.
Anbei ein Beispiel Modul den Anschluss von 24V Klappenmotoren.
Das Modul kann 2 Klappen steuern, überwachen und verfügt über eine lokale Anzeige und Handbedienebene.

Natürlich ist eine umfangreiche Parametrierung über ModBus möglich.
OEM Anpassungen sind möglich.
Hat jemand Interesse daran?

Gruß


----------



## Lars123 (9 Mai 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> verstehe die minimierung auf das wagosystem noch nicht ganz.
> 
> wenn du echtes modbus rtu (nativ) fährst ist es kompatible zu allen modbus-teilnehmern die mit dem physikalischen layer umgehen können, oder versteh ich da was falsch? (hatten erst für wago nen modbus ascii-treiber entwickelt / entwickeln lassen)




Die Wago anpassung ist halt nur auf die eigene Com Schnittstelle die in TTL ist mehr nicht


----------



## Crazy-Sonic (31 Mai 2012)

*Wago 750-841 mit RS485 Karte verbinden mit Atmega mit LCD und Zahlentastatur*

Hi Leute...

Hab mich grade so durch das thema gelesen und habe festgestellt das daß genau die Sache ist die ich bei mir benötige...
Habe in meinem Versuchsaufbau einen Wago 750-841 Controller und eine RS485/RS232 Karte daran diese möchte ich gern mit meinem Atmega verbinden. Der Atmega hat n 4x20 LCD dran und eine Matrixtastatur, welches mal als Codeschloss verwendet werden soll. Bin noch n bisl neu im Bereich Atmel daher wolte ich fragen ob ihr mir ein wenig starthilfe geben könnt? Evtl. sollen später noch weitere busteilnehmer folgen aber erst mal eins zur zeit  . 

Gruß Crazy


----------



## cas (31 Mai 2012)

für den atmega gib es eine lib mit nem modbusclient (BASCOM)

MfG CAS


----------

